# Getting photos into threads. Help!!



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

For the life of me, I cannot get photos into threads on this forum. One other member also tried on my iPad, but he could not get it done either. Does it need to be done on a PC?
Also, I have been told it is best to put photos for downloading into Photo Bucket, pbase or some other storage system for downloading into the forum. Correct?.
Anyway, please help me start from scratch with this whole process. I have a great camera system, lots of photos of flowering Crypts, etc. and would like to share them.
A picture is worth a thousand words!!
Help!
Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe I can be directed to a previous set of instructions.
Bill


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I use Internet Explorer because I am stupid. I hand type the HTML code for an image because I am a technophobe. It works every time because stupid works every time and will never go away.

Here's how I do it:
1. Find an image. Copy the URL. Make sure the operating system, browser and shortcut keys (Ctrl+C) actually do copy the entire address as promised and designed by antisocial geeks that are smart according to all charts. Often the functionality acts up. Highlight everything and copy it. Do not miss the "g" at the end of this address for example:
http://www.mesosmart.com/me.jpg

2. Then insert the copied string into your message:
http://www.mesosmart.com/me.jpg

3. Add an opening tag in the beginning:
http://www.mesosmart.com/me.jpg
4....t__why_aren_t_you_rich___title_card.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You can upload pics on APC for free. The nice thing about hosting them here is the link is very unlikely to be broken for folks that might view your threads years down the road.

Click on the "Photos" link in the gold menu bar on the bottom right of the screen.

Then Click on Users Personal Galleries and start uploading your files.

Once you have pictures in your gallery you open a picture, right click on it, and select "Copy Image URL"

Then in the post you want the image to appear type [ img ] paste photo address here [ /img ] but without the spaces in the brackets.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The beauty of linking to pix from your own source is that if you ever get mad at the forum you can move your pix and now all the threads that you ever posted pix in will display an error. That is nothing short of pure elegance.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, if vindictive is your route... the better option would be to change the image at the source to something "inappropriate". A nicer option would be to change the picture to a graphic that just reads

"This forum blows, I've moved over to 
http:\\www.betterforum.com
You can see my awesome tank shots there."


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay guys. The man asked how to upload pictures, not how to shaft APC and have a temper tantrum.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

LOL Niko - thanks for the hearty laugh


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This thread is so confusing! Based on the content above, is there a starting point?
I think this group could wreak havoc on APC or any other site, if it wished to do so.
Bill


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Upload photos to Photbucket 
When you type a message on here open another page...Photobucket
Pick the pic you want on here from Photobucket and click "direct link"
It will say "copied"
In the message box here Right click and hit "Paste"
It should show up like this...
http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa364/chad320/anu.jpg

OR you can hit "image link" on photobucket and paste it here to show up like this...


----------

